# traveling to ohio



## winters98 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll be in McComb Ohio for the next four weeks. If anyone is near there and wants to hang out I'll bring the steaks.
last time I tried thos I went to MI but never looked back at the message boards. This time I will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## winters98 (Apr 15, 2016)

Still in Ohio and bored all weekend.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 15, 2016)

I'll be in OH the week of the 25th but way east of where you are.


----------



## CWS (Apr 15, 2016)

Kelvin,
Looks like McCombs is about 160 miles from Logan. A long day trip for an old man.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 2, 2016)

Are you still in Ohio? I just ran across your post, Ive been driving through Mcomb for the last month.
Tom


----------



## winters98 (May 11, 2016)

I just left and am back in mn


----------

